# I am you



## x65943 (Jun 14, 2021)

Prove me wrong


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 14, 2021)

hi i am you and your are me


----------



## IC_ (Jun 14, 2021)

Can't deny it, we're both furries


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 14, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Can't deny it, we're both furries


isnt everyone in the eof furries?


----------



## x65943 (Jun 14, 2021)

There are two types of people in this world:
1. Those who accept who they truly are
2. WiiMiiSwitch


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm just a Gay ol' faggoty Queer Homo guy


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 15, 2021)

That means you are me
The Poller


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2021)

Considering my multiple personalities, I wouldn’t be surprised if you were just an altar of mine gone completely rogue


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 15, 2021)

x65943 said:


> There are two types of people in this world:
> 1. Those who accept who they truly are
> 2. WiiMiiSwitch


I accepted who I am. The Poll Lord


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2021)

is your surname Me?


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't think your crazy enough/good enough at Latin/super in love with yourself like me. Keep trying!


----------



## SG854 (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes you are me now I have access to all the global mod abilities. Beg you insignificant humans.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 15, 2021)

XAIXER said:


> I don't think your crazy enough/good enough at Latin/super in love with yourself like me. Keep trying!


Listen here you little cretin I studied Latin for 3 years in highschool and still remember some of it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2021)

Yeah, I'm a PhD too.


Poor
Horny
Desperate


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 15, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Listen here you little cretin I studied Latin for 3 years in highschool and still remember some of it


But are you the other things too?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> everyone in gbatemp is a furry


FTFY


----------



## GABO1423 (Jun 15, 2021)

"I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together"


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 15, 2021)

I am not a furry


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Jun 15, 2021)

If you are me then what is my credit card number?


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jun 17, 2021)

IP banned x65, but it didn't ban me. 

Therefore, you are not me, I are not thou


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 17, 2021)

i am thou, thou art I

Thou shalt shut thy fuck up bout thy persona references


----------

